
Ask HN: How do you choose your web hosting? - Michie
Given the fact that most of the top web hosting companies have almost the same pros &amp; cons, how do you now decide to choose your web hosting?<p>If you can share what you are using right now and why you&#x27;ve decided to use it. That would be helpful. Thanks.
======
lsiunsuex
Day job - Rackspace. They were using it before I got here. They hired me
because of my experience with it. We've considered moving to AWS but the time
(developers time and mine) and expense to move didn't work out.

Side project - Rackspace. I've used Rackspace on various projects over the
years and have grown to like it. More robust then Digital Ocean and not as
complex to manage as AWS. It fits right in the middle IMO. For me, it's just
enough. Spin up new servers relatively quickly; a CDN, a load balancer, cloud
DB, Mailgun proximity - it has everything a growing site needs again, without
all the complexity of AWS.

Freelance projects that find me on their own - Digital Ocean. Everything a mom
and pop shop needs without the costs of Rackspace. Or 1and1.com - can be
slightly cheaper then DO.

Freelance projects given to me by freelance companies - whatever they use. A
Small Orange is one, one has used often. Most everyone runs Plesk or some
variant of it so usually never a big deal to get up and running quickly.

~~~
Michie
Thanks. :)

------
ddorian43
When I need raw performance: ovh.com .

When the client doesn't care about $$: aws/heroku.

When I don't need raw performance:
[https://www.webfaction.com/?aid=9281](https://www.webfaction.com/?aid=9281)
(the best/unique vps/shared hosting available)

~~~
Michie
Thanks :)

